# Travel Exemption to leave Australia



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

Hi All,

I am an Australian Citizen, due to COVID19 my wedding has been postponed from last year. With the exemption options i would like to get an exemption to depart from Australia to India. Can anyone suggest what reason should i mention in the exemption under compelling reason as i am happy to stay over 3 months ? Also what are the required documents to be submitted.

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards

Vijay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

giri3072 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Australian Citizen, due to COVID19 my wedding has been postponed from last year. With the exemption options i would like to get an exemption to depart from Australia to India. Can anyone suggest what reason should i mention in the exemption under compelling reason as i am happy to stay over 3 months ? Also what are the required documents to be submitted.
> 
> ...


Be truthful and ask for exemption for marriage 
I presume You will apply for spouse visa, so DHA is not blind to not see the obvious reason why you left Australia 
Cheers


----------



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

NB, Thank you very much for your reply. I will definitely do that. Thanks


----------



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

I have received my exemption under compelling reason for marriage.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

giri3072 said:


> I have received my exemption under compelling reason for marriage.


Honesty pays
Cheers


----------



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

NB said:


> Honesty pays
> Cheers


Now they have revoked everyone's request. Do you know any reason to mention to travel outward ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

giri3072 said:


> Now they have revoked everyone's request. Do you know any reason to mention to travel outward ?


You got an email cancelling the exemption given earlier ?
Cheers


----------



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

NB said:


> You got an email cancelling the exemption given earlier ?
> Cheers


Yes mate. I have got it on Friday evening.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

giri3072 said:


> Yes mate. I have got it on Friday evening.


I don’t blame DHA 
Nearly half of all worldwide Covid cases are happening in india
And the worst part is that this is not the peak
The peak is at least a month away
Now is not a good time to travel to india
You may feel bad but DHA is looking out for you
Cheers


----------



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

NB said:


> I don’t blame DHA
> Nearly half of all worldwide Covid cases are happening in india
> And the worst part is that this is not the peak
> The peak is at least a month away
> ...


You are right they are looking after me. I understand but if i dont go the traditional aspect would blame the girl or frame her unlucky from other family members ! I dont want that too happen.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

giri3072 said:


> You are right they are looking after me. I understand but if i dont go the traditional aspect would blame the girl or frame her unlucky from other family members ! I dont want that too happen.


If the girl gets blamed for Covid, then I really pity your relatives and society
You should ignore such people and go ahead with the marriage once things have stabilised in india in the second half of the year 
Cheers


----------



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

NB said:


> If the girl gets blamed for Covid, then I really pity your relatives and society
> You should ignore such people and go ahead with the marriage once things have stabilised in india in the second half of the year
> Cheers


Thanks mate. Really appreciate it. Btw are you living in india (which part) or in Australia ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

giri3072 said:


> Thanks mate. Really appreciate it. Btw are you living in india (which part) or in Australia ?


I am down under
My parents are in India
Cheers


----------



## giri3072 (May 8, 2020)

Ok mate.


----------



## NaveenSam (Jun 25, 2021)

giri3072 said:


> I have received my exemption under compelling reason for marriage.


Hi Vijay, 

Hope you're well. 

I am intending to apply based on the same reason and I am Aus citizen too. 
Could you please help me with what documents you submitted and reason mentioned in the Stat letter. 

Thank you, 
Naveen


----------

